# Sticky  Newest Klein meter recall



## MechanicalDVR

Clamp Meter Recall. Klein Tools is issuing a voluntary product recall on four products in our Test and Measurement Line due to a potential safety hazard. We are working together with the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission and Health Canada to recall these products and replace them promptly.

Full story:

http://www.kleintools.com/clampmeterrecall/us


----------



## heavysparky

Thanks for posting. Maybe they will finally give up on meters, and stick to tools.


----------



## TGGT

I bought one of their more expensive meters. It was good for a while and I especially liked the magnet.

Lately it's been acting weird when I try to check for continuity. I swapped out the batteries and it didn't fix it.

Next clamp meter will be a Fluke or Amprobe.


----------



## Signal1

Fluke:thumbup1:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

heavysparky said:


> Thanks for posting. Maybe they will finally give up on meters, and stick to tools.


Exactly, I don't see the need to put out more than one type quality product. I wouldn't buy Firestone pliers or Fluke tires.


----------



## Rora

MechanicalDVR said:


> Exactly, I don't see the need to put out more than one type quality product. I wouldn't buy Firestone pliers or Fluke tires.


See, you're not thinking like a stockholder. Electricians buy Klein products, and electricians use meters, therefore Klein should sell meters.

PROFIT!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rora said:


> See, you're not thinking like a stockholder. Electricians buy Klein products, and electricians use meters, therefore Klein should sell meters.
> 
> PROFIT!


They make plenty of profit without putting out crap electronics.

I think like an end user not a stockholder.


----------



## foothillselectrical

We have only ourselves to blame. If enough of us are dumb enough to buy it, they're smart enough to sell it!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

foothillselectrical said:


> We have only ourselves to blame. If enough of us are dumb enough to buy it, they're smart enough to sell it!!!


Yes Sir, I for one stick with well established brands and buying what they are known for.


----------



## Patriot1776

I received a CL2000 for Christmas a year ago and it has quit giving me proper reading on continuity and resistance. My good ol' Fluke T5-1000 is as reliable as the sun. I won't be spending any money on meters from anybody but Fluke, Amprobe, or Extech / Flir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Patriot1776 said:


> I received a CL2000 for Christmas a year ago and it has quit giving me proper reading on continuity and resistance. My good ol' Fluke T5-1000 is as reliable as the sun. I won't be spending any money on meters from anybody but Fluke, Amprobe, or Extech / Flir.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was a die hard Simpson and Amprobe fan until I got into Fluke.

Have had apprentices that had Extech and they appear cheaply made and not as well designed from what I have seen of them.


----------



## QMED

I was given a klein DMM, it's garbage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

QMED said:


> I was given a klein DMM, it's garbage.


Yup, no doubt! :thumbsup:

They look pretty....


----------



## splatz

I've had no luck with Extech, they look good on paper but they are junk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I've had no luck with Extech, they look good on paper but they are junk.


They make a large variety of meters that all look decent, but performance just doesn't come through.

I've used a wide variety of meters to test sensors from pressure and vacuum to Ph and everything else that could be an input for various control systems and there are few that cover all bases well.


----------



## Patriot1776

I only know that Flir acquired extech a few years back and I know that Flir makes a quality product and so would assume the same for any of their subsidiaries. 

How long ago did you all try the Extech meters that were junk?

My go to everyday meter is a Fluke T5-1000 or 600 depending on which bag I happen to grab. Both do wonderfully for everything I have needed them for so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz

Patriot1776 said:


> I only know that Flir acquired extech a few years back and I know that Flir makes a quality product and so would assume the same for any of their subsidiaries.
> 
> How long ago did you all try the Extech meters that were junk?


Probably three or four years ago. It is possible that Flir will bring up their game but I wouldn't assume it. A lot of times companies get bought and it means a lot to their bankers, accountants, lawyers, and insurance agents, but changes nothing in the production areas.


----------



## Wpgshocker

I bought a Klein MM700 on sale and for what I paid, it's a decent little meter. My fluke stays in my main bag and the Klein is for the service pouch. 
Unless you buy a Fluke, it's pretty much all the same stuff.
Extech is made by CEM, same as the Klein.

http://www.cem-instruments.com/en/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## active1

Those Klein DVMs are trash and dangerous.
I got one traveling for work and sold it not long after.
Leading a power crew I can't tell you how many times I get called to figure out something. With the 1st problem is their DVMs giving them bad readings.
Or when a JW says "I think the 480v is off, I'm not sure, I got a Klein meter".
I let them use my Fluke to be sure.
Talked to the steward. The contract has a DVM on the list.
Not much I can do if they carry a POS Klein.
Except to tell them to take pride in their work and watch out for their safety, but with POS testers they can't do either.


----------



## TGGT

I really like the light and the magnet on the back. Really convenient. But when troubleshooting I just don't trust it. I might just leave it for the house, or more commercial/residential troubleshooting.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

active1 said:


> Those Klein DVMs are trash and dangerous.
> I got one traveling for work and sold it not long after.
> Leading a power crew I can't tell you how many times I get called to figure out something. With the 1st problem is their DVMs giving them bad readings.
> Or when a JW says "I think the 480v is off, I'm not sure, I got a Klein meter".
> I let them use my Fluke to be sure.
> Talked to the steward. The contract has a DVM on the list.
> Not much I can do if they carry a POS Klein.
> Except to tell them to take pride in their work and watch out for their safety, but with POS testers they can't do either.


That's a rough call. The price of a good meter can be very rough on new guys just starting out. At the same time they should invest in a decent tester to know if power is on or off.


----------



## tommydh

Rora said:


> See, you're not thinking like a stockholder. Electricians buy Klein products, and electricians use meters, therefore Klein should sell meters.
> 
> PROFIT!


Especially when Klein is simply getting B stock Extech and having there name printed on them. I am an Extech instruments supporter I do have Fluke as well but I am not as enraged if someone ends up damaging, losing or the misplaced(steals) it. I cant be the only one that notices the very close resemblance between the two. Klein needs to do something because they have been producing lesser quality and tools than in past with other brands flooding the market with decent options to the old goto( Milwaukee) for one. I think they need to stop with these gimmick tools or lets see how much crap they can put in an 11-n-1 or so on.


----------



## tommydh

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a rough call. The price of a good meter can be very rough on new guys just starting out. At the same time they should invest in a decent tester to know if power is on or off.


Its not always the meter. Anyone recall the old Wiggys with the "exploding" plunger? Cause wasnt the design it was the user not following the instructions and over exposing it to voltage. DVM's have supposedly solved that but if you don't test-check-and re-test your meters or testers you are setting yourself up for accident no matter the brand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

tommydh said:


> *Especially when Klein is simply getting B stock Extech and having there name printed on them. * *I am an Extech instruments supporter* I do have Fluke as well but I am not as enraged if someone ends up damaging, losing or the misplaced(steals) it. I cant be the only one that notices the very close resemblance between the two. Klein needs to do something because they have been producing lesser quality and tools than in past with other brands flooding the market with decent options to the old goto( Milwaukee) for one.* I think they need to stop with these gimmick tools* or lets see how much crap they can put in an 11-n-1 or so on.


There was a member here that was an EE that designed the Klein meters, I had a couple heated debates with him about 'rebranding' back then in email about these claims. Don't recall his name and not sure if he is still on here.

I've worked in a shop that supplied Extech meters, some how they never seemed to measure or hold up. Sometimes you just need to be as accurate in readings as possible.

*Couldn't agree with you more on that!*


----------



## active1

What happens is you can get ghost voltages from conductors run together. The energized ones induce onto the de-energised ones.
A modern digital wiggy tester puts a small load that causes the ghost voltages to disappear.

On some conventions we work with a lot of different distribution voltages with only a piece of tape to identify.
120, 208, 220, 277, 380, 460, 480.
You need something that is more exact than 4 hundred something.

The down side with the modern wiggy is it does not always work well around 12v with small wall wart size LED drivers and power supplies. If the power supply is a real low output the wiggy just causes it to overload and cut out.

Some of the testers out there the leads are junk and get a bad connection over time.

Less than $100:
http://www.transcat.com/fluke-t-pro...ord_google_*&gclid=CNubgZjuztMCFYmffgoddOoBBg


----------



## JoeSparky

Wow. Klein sells junk hand tools AND meters 

I'm SHOCKED i tell you. 


SHOCKED! :no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## cad99

T-pro is the bomb for everyday stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne

This recall is from over 2 years ago. Why is it being posted again now??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bruce Wayne said:


> This recall is from over 2 years ago. Why is it being posted again now??


Chances are there are still some out there selling on eBay or what have you.

Not to also say there aren't guys that have problems with some of the newer ones.


----------



## Jrags

MechanicalDVR said:


> Chances are there are still some out there selling on eBay or what have you.
> 
> Not to also say there aren't guys that have problems with some of the newer ones.


MechDVR, should we unpin this post now? Klown has since come out with new meters--although I can't attest to the new one's quality.


----------



## Quickservice

MechanicalDVR said:


> Clamp Meter Recall. Klein Tools is issuing a voluntary product recall on four products in our Test and Measurement Line due to a potential safety hazard. We are working together with the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission and Health Canada to recall these products and replace them promptly.
> 
> Full story:
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/clampmeterrecall/us


Klein needs to stick with hand tools.


----------



## splatz

Quickservice said:


> Klein needs to stick with hand tools.


Yep. And if they are going to rebrand, don't rebrand the bottom of the barrel with the Klein name, that's going to erode Klein's reputation: 









Klein and Horrible Freight - Same


Check out this blog post: Klein Breaker Finder is Identical to the Hi-Tech HTP-6 Circuit Detective This guy noticed that the Klein and Hi Tech devices looked mighty similar except for the plastic, so he took them apart and concluded the Klein is a rebranded craptacular. This is my...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## SWDweller

I had not heard of the recall so I went and did a bit of digging. off topic a bit.
Klein advertises the MM6000, Quote "Auto ranging multi-meter measures AC/DC voltage (1000V), AC/DC current (10A) and resistance. " 

1000 volts and hand held, that crazy. Ya I know the argument, wear gloves. I have seen a meter explode in a mans hands. Yes he had on leather gloves. Second and third degree burns on his forearms and he lost his glasses to shrapnel. He was testing 480v, just imagine having that happen at 1000v! 
I have done enough medium voltage to know I do not want a tester in my hands, on the end of the shotgun yes not near my body. Damn sure not near my face.

IEC 60038 standard: low *voltage* is up to 1000 V, *medium voltage* is from 1000 V to 35 kV 

IMO this is an accident looking for a place to happen. 

Ya all be careful out there.


----------



## MotoGP1199

SWDweller said:


> I had not heard of the recall so I went and did a bit of digging. off topic a bit.
> Klein advertises the MM6000, Quote "Auto ranging multi-meter measures AC/DC voltage (1000V), AC/DC current (10A) and resistance. "
> 
> 1000 volts and hand held, that crazy. Ya I know the argument, wear gloves. I have seen a meter explode in a mans hands. Yes he had on leather gloves. Second and third degree burns on his forearms and he lost his glasses to shrapnel. He was testing 480v, just imagine having that happen at 1000v!
> I have done enough medium voltage to know I do not want a tester in my hands, on the end of the shotgun yes not near my body. Damn sure not near my face.
> 
> IEC 60038 standard: low *voltage* is up to 1000 V, *medium voltage* is from 1000 V to 35 kV
> 
> IMO this is an accident looking for a place to happen.
> 
> Ya all be careful out there.


The rules all changed for Solar. If they didn't change the rules to 1000v and less nobody could afford the equipment and safety required to run a 1000v solar system. Basically safety took a back seat to sell and push solar to everyone.


----------



## kb1jb1

I just saw this is an old thread but what is or who today makes a good knock around meter? As others said I keep the expensive equipment in the office and only use when needed. I buy the cheaper meters for everyday stuff. The $800.00 meter gets broken or lost as quickly as the $40.00 one.


----------



## Quickservice

Signal1 said:


> Fluke:thumbup1:


Absolutely


----------



## kb1jb1

Quickservice said:


> Absolutely


I agree on the Fluke. I have 2 Fluke and an old Simpson. But I was looking for an economical one that can get knocked around. I really don't take care of my everyday tools. I use screwdrivers as chisels. Linemans as a hammer and pipe reamer.....


----------



## SWDweller

kb1jb1 said:


> I just saw this is an old thread but what is or who today makes a good knock around meter? As others said I keep the expensive equipment in the office and only use when needed. I buy the cheaper meters for everyday stuff. The $800.00 meter gets broken or lost as quickly as the $40.00 one.


Long ago I Radio Shack used to sell VOM's and they worked great as long as you knew what you were doing. They were not fused. Which is not something you want in the hands of a neophyte.
I bought a Fluke 12 ( not in production any more) and used it at home until I retired. Gave it away to a buddy that has a home inspection business. The tool he was using was scary. I decide that I wanted True RMS in what ever I used. Used a voltage pen up until the time I was in a Motorola plant and we were working around 400hz conduits. A guy was sitting on his fiberglass ladder hanging on to a Aluminum Rigid conduit (the 400Hz). I tested his knee with the voltage pen which instantly lit up. I decided then and there carrying a meter that would not lie to me was imperative. I detest the 3 prong testers. I can check an outlet almost as fast with a VOM in my hand. I believe I get better information that 12 dollar toy.

I have always used Klein canvas bags for my meter so when I pick up if the orange bag is not there it stands out. Or it is clipped to my belt.

The replacement for the 12 is the 114 which is right at $200. Or hound your local pawn shop. 

The lower shelf of my tool cabinet I have an old Sperry Megger.(analog) Takes 6 AA batteries and goes to 500v. Bought it because I was tired of the oopps bang when I turned on circuits. Also needed a lot of AA batteries like the Fluke 725 process meter when testing.


----------



## Quickservice

kb1jb1 said:


> I agree on the Fluke. I have 2 Fluke and an old Simpson. But I was looking for an economical one that can get knocked around. I really don't take care of my everyday tools. I use screwdrivers as chisels. Linemans as a hammer and pipe reamer.....


Lineman's (Guys around here often call them Klein's) make a handy hammer especially when you are up on a ladder and don't want to go hunting for one. Plus, I always thought that both them and needle nose pliers were intended to be used as a reamer.  Now for my screwdrivers... I carry an old heavy duty wooden-handled screwdriver to use for KO's, lock nuts, chiseling, and such.


----------



## splatz

kb1jb1 said:


> I agree on the Fluke. I have 2 Fluke and an old Simpson. But I was looking for an economical one that can get knocked around. I really don't take care of my everyday tools. I use screwdrivers as chisels. Linemans as a hammer and pipe reamer.....


My first string daily driver is an Etcon VT154, this is a good quality, rugged and durable solenoid voltage tester with a battery continuity tester. It's made in USA and reasonably priced. This handles an awful lot of day to day. 

Second string is a Fluke T+ Pro, which has the same capabilities, CAT rated, it's low Z voltage testing, plus a digital readout, not made in USA, a little more money and a little less durable but still great. It also does phase rotation testing and an actual GFCI test. (Testing line to ground with the solenoid tester will trip a GFCI but doesn't test it at really low milliamps.) The other one I'd consider for second string is a Fluke T6-1000 Pro. If the T6-1000 Pro had a low-Z voltage test it would be a better front line meter, IMO.


----------



## paulengr

SWDweller said:


> I had not heard of the recall so I went and did a bit of digging. off topic a bit.
> Klein advertises the MM6000, Quote "Auto ranging multi-meter measures AC/DC voltage (1000V), AC/DC current (10A) and resistance. "
> 
> 1000 volts and hand held, that crazy. Ya I know the argument, wear gloves. I have seen a meter explode in a mans hands. Yes he had on leather gloves. Second and third degree burns on his forearms and he lost his glasses to shrapnel. He was testing 480v, just imagine having that happen at 1000v!
> I have done enough medium voltage to know I do not want a tester in my hands, on the end of the shotgun yes not near my body. Damn sure not near my face.
> 
> IEC 60038 standard: low *voltage* is up to 1000 V, *medium voltage* is from 1000 V to 35 kV
> 
> IMO this is an accident looking for a place to happen.
> 
> Ya all be careful out there.


You are reading WAY too far into this.

To begin with peak voltage is 145% of RMS. So for instance the DC bus voltage in a 489 V VFD is about 680-690 V. No big deal.

Second you are probably seeing the Category rating. The Europeans try to give it all kinds of goofy language but for instance “CAT III 1000 V” will survive a 12,000 V surge. Any decent electricians meter (as opposed to DIY or lab grade) met this spec 15 years ago.

You want this. On ungrounded deltas surges can hit 600-800% of line voltage. Switching surges can be at least 200-300% of line. And old meters that were underrated would explode in your hands.


----------



## kb1jb1

I said this before last year. My father's go to tester was three rubber pigtails in series with three 60 watt light bulbs. 120 volts, 240 volts, 277 volts. Of course he had the Amprobe and Simpson.


----------

